# Langeweile beim Zocken ? Hier ist die lösung



## Narukar (20. August 2010)

Die klänge der ewigen Wälder von Ashenvale langeweilen eure ohren. Schon wieder habt ihr ein Wolf oder gar Murloc getötet und das gegurgel treibt euch beim barte muradins zum wahnsinn.. Dann hört doch [ENTFERNT]


----------

